# Lean mince beef ok on a cut.



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

hi guys im just wondering if lean mince beef is ok when cutting .

i was wondering does any one no the nutritional value of a 100gram of mince beef .


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes its fine, as long as your in a calorie deficit you good to go.

Google the nutritional info you lazy git JK LOL


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

to lean this even more i put it in a strainer and pour boiled water thru it you will see more fat in the sink does a good job.. got this tip in a mens health one time:thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

personally i'd go for white fish when cutting but that's my personal choice!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> to lean this even more i put it in a strainer and pour boiled water thru it you will see more fat in the sink does a good job.. got this tip in a mens health one time:thumb:


 SORRY I DO THIS WHEN ALREADY COOKED:lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You should be ashamed of yourselves! Pouring fat down the sink is naughty.

Extra math homework for you all..


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes i belive JPO is on a keto


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I was going to include it every now and again because i get abit bored of just chicken all the time add abit of variety .

what do yu guys add to chicken veg e.t.c like what kind of sauces falvouring . as im on a keto i need something with very low carbs .


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Any condiments are fine mate.

Just try and keep sugar's low , as some sauces contain alot of sugar's

The sodium will cause water retention for a few days but its tempoary and after the intial stage you *WONT* hold water.

Sodium is vital and can help when on a keto for sure. " cell hydration etc" plus can help with pumps in the gym ( something people report lack of whilst on low carb diets )

Good luck.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks rambo . what method do you find best for calculating your bmr


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

JPO said:


> thanks rambo . what method do you find best for calculating your bmr


I use myself and also use BW x 10-12 with others mate.

Indiviaul factors come in to though.

Are they tall?

Are they carrying alot of bodyfat?

How are they training?

Well im not completly 'up' on Ketogenic diets i still know how they work and i could design one but i dont see the need for them for most trainees ( IMO )

others may chime in more if thats what you need help with mate.


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Any condiments are fine mate.
> 
> Just try and keep sugar's low , as some sauces contain alot of sauces
> 
> Good luck.


i never really thought about this until you pointed it out :laugh:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

ollie_ollie said:


> i never really thought about this until you pointed it out :laugh:


Tw*t LOL :lol: Errrrr i ment sugars :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Tesco sell extra lean mince. tastes pretty much the same to be honest


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Tw*t LOL :lol: Errrrr i ment sugars :whistling:


haha, sorry couldn't resist, i knew whet you meant tho fella :thumb:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> I use myself and also use BW x 10-12 with others mate.
> 
> Indiviaul factors come in to though.
> 
> ...


CKDs are excellent for hard trainers who are cutting and are relatively insulin sensitive. Fuelling on fat tends to spare LBM.

Some people report drastic lack of energy but this usually passes after ketosis is reached.

Ironically, the people I've known who couldn't get along with these diets were lean types in the first place. Maybe because they didn't have the ready supplies of body fat to fuel the deficit......


----------

